# My antler mount is done!!



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

okay everyone here it is, I know its not the biggest deer ever but its my first deer and i got it with a bow, how many people can say that? (please no negative comments, I dont want to hear it)


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks good. Who cares how big it is. Nice looking room too.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bonecollector 3 said:


> Looks good. Who cares how big it is. Nice looking room too.


thanks  yeah, i love my room.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

who cares about the antler size as long as your happy? i have some small antlers hanging as well and im proud of them. make a nice bow rack as well

anyways the room looks great. i love the wooden walls


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that bud


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sawtoothscream said:


> who cares about the antler size as long as your happy? i have some small antlers hanging as well and im proud of them. make a nice bow rack as well
> 
> anyways the room looks great. i love the wooden walls


thanks! and yeah, im very proud of it, thanks, I spent a lot of time building that room


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks good. 

Love the room that's the way I done our guest bath room and hallway. Love the log shelf as well. 

Congrats on your first bow buck.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nitroteam said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Love the room that's the way I done our guest bath room and hallway. Love the log shelf as well.
> 
> Congrats on your first bow buck.


THANKS! yeah, when we built the bed we still had some extra pieces of log so i thought that would look good. thanks again


----------



## weez (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats on the buck! Mount looks good!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## Tonylasaracina (Feb 1, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey man dont ever worry about the size of a deer. Its the memories and pride of that deer being up there on that wall. I wanted to wait out for a big boy this year. I passed up a ton of 6 pointers the year before last during gun season. And the second day of bow season I had a beautiful 6 pointer give me and 24 yard shot and I didnt hesitate once on smoking him.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

.22outdoorsmen said:


> Hey man dont ever worry about the size of a deer. Its the memories and pride of that deer being up there on that wall. I wanted to wait out for a big boy this year. I passed up a ton of 6 pointers the year before last during gun season. And the second day of bow season I had a beautiful 6 pointer give me and 24 yard shot and I didnt hesitate once on smoking him.


yeah, this is my first year bowhunting and i learned so much stuff its crazy, i saw 14 bucks 0 does on the whole season. its pretty crazy.


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Good Deal, congrats


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice room.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Nice room.


thanks


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I like the pine like that looks nice.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh and keep forgetting to say nothing to be ashamed of with that buck.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Oh and keep forgetting to say nothing to be ashamed of with that buck.


thanks! are you gonna sign up for my year long hunting contest?


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

dont worry i got a button buck under my belt and still plenty happy about it, nice mount and room


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

awirtz26 said:


> dont worry i got a button buck under my belt and still plenty happy about it, nice mount and room


thanks! and those litttler bicks are gooood eatin


----------

